# Control de luz por medio de 2 interruptores



## ELECTRON87 (Ene 21, 2009)

Hola a todos.
Bueno el problema que tengo es el siguiente: acabo de terminar la segunda planta de mi casa y he vistos sistemas en el cual la luz de la escalera es controlado por dos interruptores, tanto en el piso alto, como en el de abajo 
Quiero hacer esto en mi casa, como se hace? 
Bueno les dejo la inquietud espero  me ayuden


----------



## jagrmax (Ene 21, 2009)

hola eso es simple, existe un interruptor con modulo tipo 9/24  el circuito en el que se usa se conoce cumunmente como circuito escalera o circuito de pasillo (asi almenos acá en chile)

diagrama de conexión
http://foros.emagister.com/imagenes_foros/1/3/0/2/1/153803interruptor 9-24.jpg

aqui el unilineal
http://foros.emagister.com/imagenes_foros/1/3/0/2/1/188885image042.gif

que marca de interruptores usas? tienes una imagen?


----------



## ELECTRON87 (Ene 21, 2009)

gracias amigo !
la verdad no entiendo bien el primer circuito me gustaria hacer, donde puedo encontrar mas información 
amigo de verdad gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 21, 2009)

solo ve a cualquier tlapaleria cercana a tu casa o tienda de material electrico y pide interruptores de "escalera", son sumamente comunes y se conectan segun el diagrama que te dieron arriba...


----------



## jagrmax (Ene 22, 2009)

el primer y segundo circuito son los mismos solo que con digramas diferentes, en todo caso, estso interruptores por lo general traen tres conectores, necesitas dos interruptores de escalera , conectas los interruptores por los extremos entre ellos, luego en el centro o en el conector que esta a parte conectas fase en uno y en el otro la lampara , ojo que no se necesita neutro en los interruptores, el neutro va de la caja derivacion a la lampara

si anda a un homecenter o donde compraste los materiales y habla con quien te atienda el te dira como conectarlo aunque esta super facil

aqui te dejo un dibujito auspisiado por paint a lo mejor te ayoda un poco mas , los cables celestes los puedes invertir, no tienen un orden definido y no alteran el funcionamiento del circuito


----------

